# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  NEW African Bullfrog

## allstarpsych

I just recieved my 4 inch African Bullfrog today, it looks very healthy and plump. I was just wondering if anyone can tell by the photos if it's a male or female. I think it looks more like a male, but maybe thats just cause I want it to be  :Smile:

----------


## Jace

Congrats-looks like a very healthy frog.  Even though I have three of these guys myself, I am not all that confident on sexing them.  It does have quite a bit of yellow on the throat, which would indicate male.  So....tentative guess only!  Hopefully someone else can confirm for you.  Hope to see many more pics of (him).  Do you have a name picked out yet?

----------


## allstarpsych

Thanks for the feedback! I will be sure to keep taking photos, I have not picked a name yet. I just can't seem to think of anything original yet...lol

----------


## John Clare

That's a Dwarf Pyxie.  It's hard to tell but I'm going to say female.

----------


## Jace

John, how can you tell it's a Dwarf?  And dang it, a girl?!?!  I give up!!  Lol

----------


## googie

John:

I'm confused as well John.  How do you tell the difference between a dwarf (edulis) and a giant (adspersus) ?  Kong my AB I thought for sure is an edulis, yet looks nothing like the pics above, he has the brown spots and not the solid green back.  Is a Lowveld AB the same as Dwarf AB ?

I think we need an online lesson !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## John Clare

The all-over yellow is a good indicator.  The head shape in dwarfs is pointier/more streamlined and just the general look of the frog.

----------


## John Clare

> John:
> 
> I'm confused as well John.  How do you tell the difference between a dwarf (edulis) and a giant (adspersus) ?  Kong my AB I thought for sure is an edulis, yet looks nothing like the pics above, he has the brown spots and not the solid green back.  Is a Lowveld AB the same as Dwarf AB ?
> 
> I think we need an online lesson !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The problem is that there are a bunch of species/subspecies yet to be described by science within the genus Pyxicephalus.  We've been lumping anything that isn't a "Giant" into the Dwarf category, so what people view as dwarfs can be very variable.  The classic Dwarf is the Lowveld African Bullfrog and that's what's in this photo.

----------


## allstarpsych

LOL, you are all very confused. I have had two Dwarf pixie frogs before, the color patterns and the head shape are a good indication, But this frog is lacking dwarf color patterns, So I can assure you all by that, and by the size of this frog ( although it doesn't look like 5 inches in the photos) is not a Dwarf. The place I got it from assured me that it was a male because the venders they buy from like to keep the females and use them to produce more. So once again, this is not a dwarf of any form, I am just not POSITIVE it's a male. Thanks for all the feed back everyone.

----------


## pixiefrogman

This frog is classified into the dwarf pixie frog category. The reason yours doesn't have the "dwarf" pattern is because it is older. The yellow coloring and the lack of orange in the armpits indicate this isn't an African Bullfrog.

----------


## Jace

Wow-honestly, I am so confused on this topic.  I was told in another thread that there is no such thing as a "dwarf" Pyxie.

----------


## allstarpsych

OMG you people don't listen do you...I have HAD Dwarf pixies before I KNOW what they look like and how big they get. This is NOT a dwarf. God...you know what just forget it....

----------


## Deku

Iam confused, you're confused, we're all confused. Lets put this massive confussion aside and move on to the fact:
ITS ADORABLE! Looks like a little brown dumpling.

----------


## pixiefrogman

> Wow-honestly, I am so confused on this topic.  I was told in another thread that there is no such thing as a "dwarf" Pyxie.


Well there isn't really one specific "dwarf" pixie frog, there are just sub species that are classified as "dwarf" pixies because they are closely related, but don't get quite as large as the AB. The one in this post actually looks to me like a cross between an AB and a "dwarf".

----------


## John Clare

To be absolutely scientifically correct, the one you've got is a Lowveld African Bullfrog, _Pyxicephalus edulis_.  It looks exactly like those found in Kruger National Park, South Africa.  Others, like the one in the following photo, are not _Pyxicephalus adspersus_ either, but we lump them into the "Dwarf" category because they don't get above 5 inches or so and the Taxonomy scientists haven't gotten around to the _Pyxicephalus_ genus yet.

----------


## Eel Noob

allstarpsych is your frog a WC? A few people have recently received WC pyxies that resembles both giant and dwarf species like yours.


Hard to tell but picture #3 look like a male to me.

----------


## Jace

> To be absolutely scientifically correct, the one you've got is a Lowveld African Bullfrog, _Pyxicephalus edulis_. It looks exactly like those found in Kruger National Park, South Africa. Others, like the one in the following photo, are not _Pyxicephalus adspersus_ either, but we lump them into the "Dwarf" category because they don't get above 5 inches or so and the Taxonomy scientists haven't gotten around to the _Pyxicephalus_ genus yet.


How common are these frogs in the pet trade?  I would love to try and track down one like in your photo, but it's hard to come across any type of Bullfrog in my area.

----------


## allstarpsych

Wow I am now confused. Under closer inspection I have come to realize that this is probally not a real giant african bullfrog. But he/she is 5 inches, and If it does not grow at all from this point than I was definatly lied to for a third time from yet another online supplier.

Everyone, Sorry for freaking out before. I am honestly dissapointed...

----------


## allstarpsych

OH, I got my first Dwarf from The Reptile Depot online, they claimed it was a giant. I got my second one from General Exotics online, once again they claimed it was a giant, it was not. In fact the first two looked exactaly alike, thats why when I got this onen from Big Apple Herp online, and it looked so different from the previous two, I thought for sure I had what I wanted...But yet agian failure.

----------


## John Clare

There are a bunch of vendors right now (including the ones you list) selling so-called Giants on kingsnake right now, but all the photos that I've seen are not giants I'm afraid.

----------


## Eel Noob

I guessing yours could be a undescribed species or a giant that just haven't fully develope. It doesn't look like the typical dwarf pyxies I have seen. About 2-3 yrs ago a online seller imported some giant pyxies that looked similar to yours.


Here's link to thread I just made with pictures of dwarf pyxies.
http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...html#post24274

----------


## googie

I am in the same boat allstar.  I tried to purchase a P. Adspersus from LLL Reptile online for my sons birthday, and what we recieved it appears is a pure  P. edulis (what we have been calling a dwarf) I tried e-mailing yet no reply, I am going to call them and see what they have to say.  This appears all to common.  If anybody out there has suggestions on what we can do I would appreciate it.

I can not return the frog, because honestly the family is now very attached to it.

Thanks Guys

----------


## John Clare

There's not a heck of a lot you can do about it but it definitely is false advertising.  You ordered one product and received a different product.  When buying Pyxies, I generally do so at shows so I can see them in person.

----------


## Eel Noob

A member on another forum received a WC pyxie that was supposedly from  Mozambique Africa that look quite similar to the frog in question on  this thread.

----------


## hammydhamster

if your happy don't worry about pixie v giant. call it gurkin and enjoy :Frog Smile:

----------


## Jace

Lol-that is rather funny.  My avatar is my African Giant Bullfrog...named Gherkin!

----------


## rickdavisreptiles

Hi,

I was just looking at the picture you posted here on the giant pixie frog because I am looking to get a fourth Pixie. I  currently have 3 of these in my home right now.

As much as John is sure that it is a dwarf I am 100% sure that what you have pictured is a true Giant Pixie Frog. 

I live in NY and have actually purchased 3 reptiles from Big Apple Pet Supply and have had nothing but phenomenal experiences with them.

I think it is unfair of you to publicly bash them but even worse to bash them when you are 100% incorrect.

Rick Davis

----------


## Meatball

> Hi,
> 
> I was just looking at the picture you posted here on the giant pixie frog because I am looking to get a fourth Pixie. I  currently have 3 of these in my home right now.
> 
> As much as John is sure that it is a dwarf I am 100% sure that what you have pictured is a true Giant Pixie Frog. 
> 
> I live in NY and have actually purchased 3 reptiles from Big Apple Pet Supply and have had nothing but phenomenal experiences with them.
> 
> I think it is unfair of you to publicly bash them but even worse to bash them when you are 100% incorrect.
> ...


Have you raised these 3 frogs to adult hood?

I only ask because I purchased an african bullfrog from Big Apple Pet Supply about 2 months ago and he looks VERY similar to the Original Poster's frog(but mine seems to be a little bigger now and had a very prominate stripe down its back which has now been fading away).  I asked (as many others im sure did) if it was male and the guy I talked to said it more than likely was.  I do not see any orange under my frogs armpit but he is very yellow all over his belly just like in those pictures.  

Did yours looks like this and grow to the size of an average AB?

----------

